# Welche Datenstruktur zum schnellen Auslesen?



## beachdiddi (7. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie es mit der Performance beim Auslesen aus einer Datenstruktur aussieht.
Ich habe diesen Beitrag hier gefunden.
www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=12586&highlight=bitset

Ist Hashmap wirklich das Beste? Mir kommt es nicht so sehr auf die Komplexität beim Hinzufügen an sondern mehr auf das Auslesen.
Ich beschreibe mal kurz was ich vorhabe:
Die ersten 24 Bit eines Hashwertes sollen gespeichert werden. Das Programm bekommt dann einen 24 Bit Hashwert und soll überprüfen ob sich dieser Wert in der Datenstruktur befindet.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten.

mfg, beachdiddi


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jun 2007)

Willst du Key Value Paare oder Werte speichern?
Key/Value -> HashMap
Menge -> zB HashSet
Liste -> in diesem Fall wohl ArrayList


----------



## beachdiddi (7. Jun 2007)

Ich will nur den Wert speichern.
Später soll nur überprüft werden, ob sich der gesuchte Wert darin befindet oder nicht.
Also fällt die HashMap schonmal raus.
Wie schauts mit einem BitSet aus?


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jun 2007)

BitSet ist lediglich ein speicherreduziertes boolean[].
Du willst ein HashSet


----------



## beachdiddi (7. Jun 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du willst ein HashSet


OK, dann will ich ein HashSet.   

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe! :applaus:


----------

